# Your favorite supplements?



## rburdge84

Alright guys Im trying to buy some new stuff tonight for cyber Monday. I wanted your feedback guys on what you like best?

I'm needing stuff like protein/bcaa/ maybe a new pre and possibly creatine? 

Any feedback would be appreciated or any suggestions you think could help with gaoins other than just saying eat more lol


----------



## NbleSavage

I keep it pretty basic. 

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey

Whatever creatine mono is cheapest (usually ON brand)

NOW brand Hyaluronic Acid for me joints

Alive brand multivitamin


----------



## Milo

Favorite supp= Orange cream Vitargo. I never buy it though it's too damn expensive.


----------



## rburdge84

Milo said:


> Favorite supp= Orange cream Vitargo. I never buy it though it's too damn expensive.



I have heard about vitargo and would waxy maize be a good alternative?


----------



## John Ziegler

These and I usually have fish oil but the bottle is hiding at the moment.







[/IMG]


----------



## rburdge84

Thanks zieg I have used bodytech before and seemed to like it


----------



## snake

Creatine never did shit for me other then make my wallet lighter. Body Fortress Whey is all I use. You can grab it at Wal-Mart for like $20. I'm a little old school so don't overlook a good one-a-day. Get the old dude formula, it doesn't have iron.


----------



## ToolSteel

rburdge84 said:


> Thanks zieg I have used bodytech before and seemed to like it


It's a pretty good value honestly. No need to pay for flashy labels.


----------



## John Ziegler

rburdge84 said:


> Thanks zieg I have used bodytech before and seemed to like it



That is an 18oz bottle there for regularly 12 bucks and is 20% off today at vitamin shop.


----------



## MS1605

Alive Multi vite
Trutein Protein powder
Source Naturals Arctic Pure fish oil
Cheapest creatine mono. Currently, ON.



And what was that stuff we used to eat back in the day all the time....?


----------



## John Ziegler

MS1605 said:


> And what was that stuff we used to eat back in the day all the time....?



Food:32 (18):


----------



## trodizzle

rburdge84 said:


> Alright guys Im trying to buy some new stuff tonight for cyber Monday. I wanted your feedback guys on what you like best?
> 
> I'm needing stuff like protein/bcaa/ maybe a new pre and possibly creatine?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated or any suggestions you think could help with gaoins other than just saying eat more lol



ON creatine
Cellucor whey (flavor, mixability)
Muscle tech casein (flavor, mixability)
Animal pak (gold standard in multi)
Pre Jym (best science) or ESP Pre-workout (hyped up feeling)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Whey protein
A pre workout for once in a while.


----------



## John Ziegler

If I even look at one of those 1-5 pound tubs of whey protein in the health food store I gain 10 pounds over night and start farting like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

On a budget..

Whey protein isolate from walmart $19.97 (Six Star Pro Nutrition by muscle tech Whey Protein Isolate Decadent Chocolate: 30g protein 12g BCAA) 
C4 Sport Pre-workout Bluerasberry $19.92 (includes Micronized creatine, B-12, Beta-alanine, Taurine, Arganine AKG, caffine Anhydrous etc...) - walmart or amazon

The rest I just spend on food and goodies.


----------



## mickems

I have on hand (try to use as little as possible) Optimum nutrition Gold standard whey- cappuccino flavor or sometime double chocolate. also have some flaxseed oil that I use now instead of fish oil. I hate fish burps. Using NAC also.


----------



## thqmas

My favorite supp hands down is Shawarma. look it up, if you can get some, go for it.


----------



## bvs

ON gold standard
Universal creapure creatine
c4 pre
scivation xtend
NAC


----------



## DocDePanda187123

thqmas said:


> My favorite supp hands down is Shawarma. look it up, if you can get some, go for it.



Chicken, beef, or lamb? I'm going to get myself a few tomorrow for pre workout now lol


----------



## thqmas

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Chicken, beef, or lamb? I'm going to get myself a few tomorrow for pre workout now lol



You know I prefer lamb! But the basic here is turkey.

Had beef today and it was decent. But I'm sure the beef here is nowhere near the beef in countries that doesn't practice kosher slaughtering.


----------



## Uncle manny

Mts whey! Delicious! a few dollars more then gold standard but my friend has a store and I like to support local.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Caffeine tabs are cheaper than a pre workout and that's basically all a pre is. 

Bcaa are worthless

Vitargo and other CHO supps  are stupid just eat some rice.

Only supps worth anything is creatine and viagra.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I take a multi everyday, that's about it 

Oh and poptarts


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Caffeine tabs are cheaper than a pre workout and that's basically all a pre is.
> 
> Bcaa are worthless
> 
> Vitargo and other CHO supps  are stupid just eat some rice.
> 
> Only supps worth anything is creatine and viagra.





So tren, test, and drol for the win.


----------



## SuperBane

MS1605 said:


> And what was that stuff we used to eat back in the day all the time....?



Pussy?

Anyways,
Trutein is trash for the record...
ON 100% whey
I quit using creative
Caffeine tabs 
Bronkaid
Test cyp
Aromasin
Cialis
And as much food as I can stuff in my face


----------



## ToolSteel

I love bronkaid


----------



## Franklin Yeti

Get some of this boys

Whey Protein
Fish Oil
Creatine
Multi nutrient
BCAA
Preworkout


----------



## gomad75

ToolSteel said:


> I love bronkaid



Seconded, though i'm on an extended break from it. I hope to hit it back up next year, maybe around march...


----------



## MS1605

SuperBane said:


> Pussy?



Bingo



gomad75 said:


> Seconded, though i'm on an extended break from it. I hope to hit it back up next year, maybe around march...



Same. I used it so much the 8 years I did MMA that it literally does nothing for me anymore. I don't get any energy from it, I don't get any apatite suppressant from it, none of the things it used to do for me. Pretty sure my CNS/beta receptors are fried. 

DMAA is now fading as well. 6 months ago that stuff had me feeling like a crackhead running around. Mad energy. Now I just get a little apatite suppressant from it and thats about it.


----------



## Texan

Purus Labs condense (pre workout)
Animal stak PM
Dymatize iso 100


----------



## ToolSteel

MS1605 said:


> Bingo
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I used it so much the 8 years I did MMA that it literally does nothing for me anymore. I don't get any energy from it, I don't get any apatite suppressant from it, none of the things it used to do for me. Pretty sure my CNS/beta receptors are fried.
> 
> DMAA is now fading as well. 6 months ago that stuff had me feeling like a crackhead running around. Mad energy. Now I just get a little apatite suppressant from it and thats about it.



You can still get it??


----------



## rburdge84

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. So what the heck are Viagra and cialis for other than to please a lady friend?


----------



## MS1605

ToolSteel said:


> You can still get it??



Anything can be purchased off the internet. Whatchu need? Women, Children, WMD, Plutonium...?


----------



## PillarofBalance

rburdge84 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. So what the heck are Viagra and cialis for other than to please a lady friend?



Pumps like you have never experienced in your life... stack it with slin and drol and it's painful but incredible.


----------



## gomad75

MS1605 said:


> Bingo
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I used it so much the 8 years I did MMA that it literally does nothing for me anymore. I don't get any energy from it, I don't get any apatite suppressant from it, none of the things it used to do for me. Pretty sure my CNS/beta receptors are fried.
> 
> DMAA is now fading as well. 6 months ago that stuff had me feeling like a crackhead running around. Mad energy. Now I just get a little apatite suppressant from it and thats about it.



That is a damn shame. I never responded well to DMAA, gave me the runs!


----------



## Onrek

Food
Whey
Creatine
Multi
Vitamin D + light box therapy (I have really bad S.A.D.)
Magnesium citrate
Preworkout (mostly for the other cheap goodies besides the caffeine)
DMAA
Fish oil
Garlic extract (for a little aid in keeping a little excess fat off)

I also stock up on a few other things when I have extra cash but they're usually for cognitive benefits.


----------



## jojo58

snake said:


> Creatine never did shit for me other then make my wallet lighter. Body Fortress Whey is all I use. You can grab it at Wal-Mart for like $20. I'm a little old school so don't overlook a good one-a-day. Get the old dude formula, it doesn't have iron.



this is exactly what I do but I order powder L-arginine AKG and add it to my choco whey isolate every morning


----------



## jojo58

PillarofBalance said:


> Caffeine tabs are cheaper than a pre workout and that's basically all a pre is.
> 
> Bcaa are worthless
> 
> Vitargo and other CHO supps  are stupid just eat some rice.
> 
> Only supps worth anything is creatine and viagra.



I get JET ALERT from Walmart 90 caps for like $3.50


----------



## Uncle manny

ToolSteel said:


> You can still get it??



God of rage bro!


----------



## MS1605

Uncle manny said:


> God of rage bro!



Still need to try some of this. It was on my list of black friday shit to buy then i blew all my money on gun parts and ammo...


----------



## HeiseTX

I have some god of war.. didnt like the feeling - so I'm putting it on eBay for lil 27.99 - full tub minus 5 scoops


----------



## saltylifter

im a huge fan of body techs products.
muscle tech and BSN among others are over priced and you are just buying the names of these bigger name products.


----------



## HeiseTX

Need greens and multis, no u wont feel it but it helps other bodily processes.


----------



## Icaruslifts

I go with all the vitamin shoppe brand supps, good quality for a good price. Their whey is pretty much the same as gold standard and it's about 10 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Bigmike

Muscle milk whey/casein mix
Sport multi from Costco
C4 preworkout
Fish oil (a must have!)
Glucosamine/chondroitin (your joints will thank you)
Move free (collagen type 2,boron,HA) 
 Bunch of stuff for my liver since I started cycling.

Take good care of your joints/cartilage, by the time it starts hurting the damage is done


----------



## maxnout

Animal Whey
Fish Oil
Multivitamin
stimul8


----------



## Jada

Whey
C4
Natural sterols ( universal)
Tuna fish sandwich with ketchup


----------



## Itburnstopee

I've been using carnivore beef protein because I got it from a friend for free. Idk if it's any different from whey but I like that it has BCAAS and creatine in it. I think it's helping more than whey but can't really tell. I also like ON creatine because it's cheap. Other supplements are various flavors of cellucor whey powders that I've used in the past.


----------



## Jada

Icaruslifts said:


> I go with all the vitamin shoppe brand supps, good quality for a good price. Their whey is pretty much the same as gold standard and it's about 10 bucks cheaper.



Im not to sure about there whey... taste like crap .


----------



## silvereyes87

Osteo bi flex, fish oil, a one a day vitamin . Just added creatine. Protein powder


----------



## Bigmike

silvereyes87 said:


> Osteo bi flex, fish oil, a one a day vitamin . Just added creatine. Protein powder



Ahh forgot about osteo biflex, gotta protect the joints, if it hurts dage is already done. Gotta prevent it's amazing on joints too. I find it hard to take an athlete or lifter seriously when they don't take fish oil  lol


----------



## CardinalJacked

Creatine
Pre workout 
Fish oil 
Red meat
Guinness


----------



## maxnout

animal flex works great too or supercissus


----------



## erny23

tribulus as a test booster (despite practically everyone saying it's a placebo lol)


----------



## Fruity

Cod Liver Oil
Alpha Men 
Multi Vitamin Powder 
michilar casein
impact whey protein 
All from Myprotein store. For all I know all those supplements(except for the last two) could be a pile of shyt. They don't show up on Labdoor.com. So buying them was a leap of faith. But at least the customer reviews are good. I'm just trusting the store Myprotein because they have the best whey protein in Europe, as far as I know.

Myprotein is the cheapest bang for the buck store in Europe, correct me if I'm wrong. It's much cheaper for me to import stuff from the Uk because the prices in Switzerland are so high.

The cod liver oil I bought in softgel form because 
_Chewable and Liquid-formulated fish oil supplements contained much lower EPA + DHA concentration than their softgel counterparts._ - labdoor


----------



## 2Pix

tenaciousa said:


> Coffee.
> Coconut oil.
> Whey isolate.
> Rye whiskey.
> 
> That is all.



Interesting, what's the coconut oil for if you don't me asking.


----------



## Rip

Try putting the Fish Oil in the refrigerator




mickems said:


> I have on hand (try to use as little as possible) Optimum nutrition Gold standard whey- cappuccino flavor or sometime double chocolate. also have some flaxseed oil that I use now instead of fish oil. I hate fish burps. Using NAC also.


----------



## gymrat827

universal 2700 amino pills.  
whey
casein
NOW foods multi
cissus quad
fish oil


----------



## bigdog

universal casein pro
animal rage
animal pak vitamins


----------



## Bro Bundy

before juice I loved animal pump


----------



## bigdog

Bro Bundy said:


> before juice I loved animal pump



Same here BB. Love the animal stuff!


----------



## 2Pix

tenaciousa said:


> Coconut oil...oh man, ::insert lecture here::, cliff notes: coconut oil is a medium chain triglyceride, able to be used quickly by the body for fuel similar to the process used in glycogenolysis (calm dahn yinz I said similar) once the body is fat adapted.
> 
> Put that shit in my black coffee and fast every morning till at least 1000, then get after some foodz.



Thanks for the reply bruv, 2 key things  stuck with me from your post 1- Fat Adapted 2- Fast till 10am. How to get the first and how can skipping breakfast help also duuuuuuuude I picked up a bottle' a that thing at Coles to check info bruv it's like this 14g fat 12 of it is saturated fat Man I thought that's the worst type of fat. Ain't it ? Can elaborate on that coz according to you it gets utilized pretty fast by your body for energy which gives me the idea to use instead of peanutbuterr on my high fat low carbs days. PS: I store fat pretty easily tho


----------



## DocDePanda187123

2Pix said:


> Thanks for the reply bruv, 2 key things  stuck with me from your post 1- Fat Adapted 2- Fast till 10am. How to get the first and how can skipping breakfast help also duuuuuuuude I picked up a bottle' a that thing at Coles to check info bruv it's like this 14g fat 12 of it is saturated fat Man I thought that's the worst type of fat. Ain't it ? Can elaborate on that coz according to you it gets utilized pretty fast by your body for energy which gives me the idea to use instead of peanutbuterr on my high fat low carbs days. PS: I store fat pretty easily tho



Ahhhh, finally a language I can understand. 

1) fat adapted basically means a keto/low carb diet. You can get to this state by eating about 50g of carbs or less a day but it's a less than optimal approach for most serious lifters. 

2) how does skipping breakfast hurt assuming you maintain the same caloric and macronutrients intake? 

3) there's nothing really wrong with saturated fats in moderation.


----------



## 2Pix

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ahhhh, finally a language I can understand.
> 
> 1) fat adapted basically means a keto/low carb diet. You can get to this state by eating about 50g of carbs or less a day but it's a less than optimal approach for most serious lifters.
> 
> 2) how does skipping breakfast hurt assuming you maintain the same caloric and macronutrients intake?
> 
> 3) there's nothing really wrong with saturated fats in moderation.



Thanks bruv, That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Grinch

He may have mistaken trans fat for saturated fat.


----------

